# What would you "really" be in warhammer fantasy.



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok so after sifting through countless pages of nonsense on the parent thread of this one, where people claimed they would be anything from sigmar to a tomb king I felt it incredibly poignant to make a thread where people could post what they most likely they would be in warhammer fantasy. 

However to avoid 50% percent of the posters being peasants, it is recommended that your answers do not reflect population rates, but instead take into account physical characteristics, education, SES standing, or physical features, mind you if you don't have the time to compile all these features then at least provide a rational behind your self identified counterpart in warhammer fantasy.

Here is a real simple example of how it should work.
Physical: Heavily muscle/thick body type, short.
education: University level.
Personality: Hard working, studious.
= Dwarven rune smith.

Also keep in mind if multiple races have a archetype that fits your general description you don't need to list them as this is more of a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Physical - Intense Physical Training, 6 years experience in one of the most renowned military forces in the world, widely respect for the mental and physical toughness of its members.

Intellect - Educated to A Level standard with multiple qualifications of equal level. Further than that, nothing that is officially recognised outside of the military.

Personality - Sarcastic, Wordly wise, with a dry humour that takes the mick out of others sensitive spots, very serious when it comes to it, and pretty grim afterwards.

What would I class myself as?

Perhaps a Shadow Warrior, or Waywatcher?


----------



## Jerm20201 (May 18, 2011)

Physical: Short, Stocky, Muscular

Intellect: Some college, but mostly military training (11yrs and still going) , big imagination so don't have an actual degree. But still fairly smart (imho hehe) Extremely hard working when it's something that interests me

Personality: Sarcastic humor...think USMC humor ...I try to be polite to most everyone, but will rip you a new one if you mess with my family/friends. 

So I'd say Dwarven Longbeard/Iron Breaker, or Knight of the White wolf type, given my enlistment into the military.

PS: Vaz, Love your sig


----------



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmmm...let's see now...

I'm kinda scrawny but tougher and stronger than my build would suggest. I probably believe I'm more intelligent than I am yet I did 5 A-levels and attended university, so I can't be all that dim. My personality tends towards cunning and manipulative, but if I'm perfectly honest I've got a generous streak a mile wide (which stems more from my disdain for money than any real sense of felicity). I also have a facination for the technical and will happily pull things apart just to see how they work (this applies to pretty much anything, from objects to metaphysical problems).

So, in short, I'm a scrawny, tough, sneaky, commie, tech-head with an inflated ego...

...or a Clan Skyre Warlock Engineer!


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Physical - 6ft Rugby winger, built for speed and tackling.

Intellect - Degree level with professional qualifications

Personality - Cynical, straight forward, loyal.

What would I class myself as?

Some sort of human noble? Think Felix Jaeger


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Physical: Tall and broad, in reasonably good shape
Education: 4-year degree that took 7 years to get
Personality: Very laid back, curious, mercurial, dilettante, distracted, empathetic and friendly

I would be an expatriate Norseman in the Empire, working as a freelance explorer, adventurer and troubleshooter. I would have some schooling in both magic and engineering, and would have probably left both schools without completing my studies.
I would also likely have worse teeth and more weapons than I do in real life. Probably axes.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Physical: Tall, fairly broad, a bit overweight (or is that assumed :biggrin:?)

Education: Currently undertaking a master's in engineering. Also had five years of high-level competative archery.

Personality: Fairly apathetic, easygoing. I have a fairly 'mercenary' mentality: I'm easily persuaded by money.

So I guess... a Dwarf Engineer? Or maybe an ogre, considering my love of food/gold. Lets go with the ogre. An ogre tyrant.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Physical: Tall, slender, getting a bit more athletic

Education: Currently undergoing college to get a Psych degree. Almost done with my first year.

Personality: A bit reserved, but I'm quite personal. I'm also memetically known as a mass murderer who has no soul. At least for fun. =3

So...a Dark Elf? I think I'd be a Repeater Crossbowman. I'd enjoy that.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Physical: Tall, stronger then I look, love playing sports... but also have a lazy side.

Education: University.. bit of this, bit of that. Started in civil engineering, ended doing a master in geology.

Personality: Taciturn, cynical, normally friendly but very anti-social at times with something of a temper if people piss me off. Almost fanatical about keeping my word- even if its just "see you tomorrow at 10am"... dunno if this is down to my asperger's (relying on 'rules') or just me.

I was going to say fire mage (possibly with some chaos taint)... but I think that I fit much more into the mold of a *Witch Hunter*: avoiding human company in general but still fighting to protect others and unleashing great destruction when called for... actually, the more I think about it the more it sounds like me. Anyone know of any witches that need hunting?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Physical: couple inches above average height. VERY slim and rather agile and good at dodging.

Education: About to start learning History at university. Could be more noble in Warhammer world.

Personality: Lone wolf. Although I quite often dislike change and have a certain sense of honour and definitely follow the code of chivalry.

Going by this I see myself as a lone travelling Questiong Knight or possible an Empire Outrider.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Physical: Big build, some would say fat (actually most would say fat..)

Education: University level

Personality: Quite depressed, pretty lazy.

= Fat Son of a Noble


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Physical - Barely miss being short. Kind of a long torso. Overweight (desk job + computer geek+ wargaming geek)

Intellect - Master's degree in Information Technology

Personality - Very laid back and easy going. Sharp wit (IMHO).

I'm going with a Fat dwarven engineer


----------



## Angelis Mortis (Mar 7, 2011)

Physical - average build, stronger than i look
Intellect - smart imho
Personality - quiet, loyal to family and people I care about 

Im going with white lion of chrace


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Physical-Around average strength and build, wiry and fast however
Intellect-Pretty good in terms of literature, (devious) imagination and problem-solving wise
Personality-Playful(in a mischievous way) but also annoying (to my sis at least), sneaky, sometimes have a "scratch my back, I'll scratch yours" mentality

Probably either a Goblin Nasty Skulker, or a Night Goblin Shaman


----------



## MightisRight (May 30, 2011)

Physical: average height, stocky build, relatively strong, quite resistant to pain
Intellect: hardworking, focus completely on every subject I encounter, want to know everything but know I realistically can't
Personality: vengeful and occasionally resentful, extremely competitive and enjoy being superior to others as well as supporting those who help me wholly

Maybe a chaos sorcerer, possibly follower of Tzeentch


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Physical: 6ft 4in, Currently training 6 Day a Week to pack muscle on.

Education: 1 Undergrad Degree, 1 Masters Degree, Currently doing a PHD. Pretty Good Cook. Self-proclaimed "everybody's mate". 

Personality: Sociable, know to take things to extreme excess. Often dip into my own wants and desires out of boredom and a want to try experience stuff.

Dream: Chaos Warrior of Slaanesh 
Reality: The cultist in a gimp mask and nipple piercings carrying the banner.


----------



## Doombull (Mar 31, 2009)

Build: around 5:9, big built legs and torso for rugby

Education: Intelligent with all A's in my GCSE'S and A levels

Personality: Funny and friends wit alot of people however very argumental and prone to outburts of rage

I have a tendency to get in fights with bigger people, beat them up in anger calm down and get punched 

so probably a dwarf slayer


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd probably be a knight in the Bretonnian Army, Questing or Grail level.

Build: 5'11", medium build, 180lbs, athletic
Education: Bachelor's Degree, many work related certifications
Personality: Information seeker, accepting of others, can be argumentive, wife says I'm arrogant, but she's a peasant at heart, 8*).

I've taken martial arts, practiced fencing foil and epee, and SCA style light and heavy sword fighting. 

I've been in the military for 16 years.

Hmm, now that I think on it.... an Ogre would be a fun thing to be. Or a lollypop.


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd like to stay with my previous answer of being a Gor... 

Build: 188 cm, so 5,5ft. I think. Wiry, fatless build with some notable speed and stamina but little in the way of raw strength.

Education: IQ 134 - not that it means anything.. I guess I'm moderate plus  I'm just using the little intellect I have on all the wrong things so I don't achieve anything useful. University leadership, some military things and martial arts. 

Personality: I need friends. But not too many of them! I joke around a lot and get easily lured into all kinds of stunts. I do take defending familyand friends seriously, though. I love nature and especially the sea! And mountains. And forests. =)

What does that make me, Wood Elf Eternal Guard?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Kinda think of it I probably should post my own estimated results in this thread so I don't seem like a hypocrite....eventually.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I would probably be a peasant in Bretonnia to be honest.


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

*me*

education fire side tales of gods and great battles
physical large heavy set broad shoulder proabably weighs in at 487 390 of it is muscle 
personalty angry somewhat sociable natural leader 
hobbys monday beat the crap out of umies 
tuesday beat the crap out of stunties
wednesday beat the crap out of elfs dark, high, wood whatever
thursday beat the crap out of da big grey finks (ogers)
friday roast stuntie day
saturday beat the crap out of rat finks
sunday loot and pillage 
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

by the way im a black ork maybye warboss


----------



## mixer86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Physical-5"11, stocky build, deceptively fast, pretty strong. Rugby playing front row forward. For the americans amoung us think offensive lineman with pace.

Education- Degree qualified in engineering, ex royal navy engineer

Personality- Deeply loyal to those who matter, not really distracted by irrelevant things, comitted to the cause, whatever it might be. Also have a jokers side and enjoy winding people up, dry sense of humour.

Result: not too sure really. I'd say based on physical and loyalty traits makes me a saurus warrior. Though my education and build could be a dwarf engineer. then my jokers side could even make me attached to tzeentch in some way. 

But i'm going to say "smart" Saurus warrior


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm 5'6", skinny
Slightly-above-average grades (goin into grade 11 this year)
Sarcastic, like to make jokes, don't like hanging around people I don't trust or don't like


So I'd go with a clan Skyre lord of some sort


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Physically, I'm shortish to average height and a little too podgy for my tastes. Oh, and I have utterly appalling eyesight. I'm lazy and I don't have any muscles, none at all...

I've had an A-level education, and I'm going to study at university this year- Psychology and Criminology, which interest me a lot.

Personality wise, I'm intelligent but very insecure, cynical and almost depressed sometimes. I like to be sarcastic, making fun of people and speaking my mind at all times; I also like to learn things and find things out, it makes me feel better. I like messing with people's minds sometimes, too.

Judging by this, I think I would be a follower of Tzeentch- the whole changing-the-fabric-of-existance deal appeals to me. Or a Skaven from Clan Moulder. On the other extreme, I could be an Inquisitor, messin' with people's minds so they say things they don't mean to...


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Halfling. I shall say no more :biggrin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll alter my answer. I'd probably be an Ogre.


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

Im going to say Dark Angel. I relate to them. Very closly imo.

Its interesting I had a motto "Death, Despair, Defeat" and I usually said It before shooting the enemy.

"The enemies of the Emperor fear many things.

They fear discovery, defeat, despair and death.

Yet there is one thing they fear above all others.

They fear the wrath of the Space Marines!"

I was an expert marksman in the US Army

I scored around 400 on my PT test. I am very smart though only have a High School Education. 

I am a religious guy and very noble and a lot of people say I am honorable too. 

and that i think puts me at space marine. However I have a dark past that I am trying to fix the mistakes from Like the Dark Angels they cleanse their past redeeming the fallen.

edit: also I am taller than most people and am very well built. i have also sustained massive injury and kept fighting due to my dedication.

EDIT AGAIN: apparently i didnt read the word fantasy. ok my description what do YOU guys think i would be lol


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

SynthNine said:


> Im going to say Dark Angel. I relate to them. Very closly imo.
> 
> Its interesting I had a motto "Death, Despair, Defeat" and I usually said It before shooting the enemy.
> 
> ...


Something that doesn't read the entire title...so........ork or skaven?

Physical: 5.10, Kinda pale, poor eye sight( I can see a grand total of 2ft without glasses), terrible skin condition, 
education: In college As,Bs for most classes.
Personality: Constantly reading or studying, dislike physical violence, have light case of OCD, addicted to information.
I'm going with necromancer, but I'm biased, or some kind of scholar.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Well here goes mine

Physical: egh, about mid sized 5'10",nothing special

Training/Education: Ex Naval Master at Arms, Ex Correctional Officer

Personality: Cynical, Apathetic, bitches about his pay, and if I don't believe in what I'm fighting for I'm making a run for it.

Projected Position: *Man-At-Arms Warden.* (Being ex military, a NCO, a Correctional Officer, and being slightly low on leadership, this would be the most fitting in my opinion)


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Pyshical: short but not dwarf short human brown hair
Education in all things especially history and latin
Personality: Smart insecure arrogant wrathful loves hugs : )
I am going with probably either a sorcerer of tzeeench or nurgle or a noble because orgianaly my family is english nobles


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

locustgate said:


> Something that doesn't read the entire title...so........ork or skaven?
> 
> Physical: 5.10, Kinda pale, poor eye sight( I can see a grand total of 2ft without glasses), terrible skin condition,
> education: In college As,Bs for most classes.
> ...


Hey man no way am i an ork.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

SynthNine said:


> Hey man no way am i an ork.


goblin?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I a very rich rich rich merchant. Lives off the work of others, and get fat and die, never having to believe all this scary shit is anything more than rumours.

That or Heldenhammer himself.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Tall, athletic/slim. Brownish hair, blue eyes, i love being casual. Wear bracelets and stuff, and a necklace. Somewhat strong, but not jacked. Trained in martial arts, black belt. Very good with bow/arrow(for real, im serious). Love video games on PC, other systems cost too much. i already have a computer... Very geeky, somewhat nerdy, very friendly, solid student, very theatrical, very practical, a boy scout, outdoorsy, play ultimate frisbee, soccer, and do plays. And i sing.

i dont know... maybe an elf? Probably wood elf (outdoorsy, archery, tall), or maybe a technician for the dwarves? Making awesome cannons and stuff. I dont know... it would be interesting. Elf archer or dwarf mechanic. pick one

yeah probably elf... cuz im tall. an elf who makes cannons? what? lol


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Physical: Average height and build; neither flabby not muscular.
Education: Postgraduate Law degree, Project Management and Business Analysis qualifications, 20 years working magic (focusing mainly on Rune Magic), some experience with live steel combat.
Personality: Curious, Attentive, Self-disciplined, Honest

They removed Lawyer from the latest edition (and Fantasy lacks an IT industry :grin, so some sort of magic study seems reasonable. Despite mainly studying Rune magic and having a beard I have no smithing or mining experience, so am not a dwarf.

Overall, I think either a Wizard who is studying the Norse, or a Norse Sorcerer from an southern (so less chaotic) tribe.


----------



## michaells (Nov 27, 2011)

physical: tall a little bit podgy dont really have that much muscles
education: 2nd year of highschool
personality: kind, holds grudges, trustworthy,humorous but tends to have a drakoutlook on life 
I honestly have no idea of what i would be


----------



## sini (Nov 5, 2010)

Physical- tall and bit chubby, still a lot stronger than i look, some training in martial arts 

Intellect - quick learner, i know stuff that nobody knows, with a quick mind and good memory 

Personality- im the type that almost never changes moods, Cynical, Friendly, curious, level headed, quick to anger (when i get angry) 


Gonna say.... chaos something hopefully a Chaos warrior following Tzeentch, but with my luck mostly likely just a marauder or peasant


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Having read the VC book I think probably one of the Lahmian Vamps 'victims'.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Physical: Tall,thin.
education: currently a student.
Personality: Studious,curious, joking, Kinda dry/dark sense of humor.

Maybe a Dark Elf sorceror apprentice,or a Dark Elf Scholor.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Physical: Not particularly strong or fast. Slightly short for my age and quite thin, below average eyesight, made up for by good hearing.
Education: 3rd year (year 9) in a high achieving private school (I have average marks).
Personality: Outwardly friendly, slightly weird, dark/sarcastic/gallows humor, vengeful, grudge bearing, manipulative, borderline sadistic, uncompromising and interested in creating things.
I guess I would be some kind of imperial political figure? (Trying to become a vampire at every possible opportunity, of course :wink


----------



## Falkenhyn (Jan 15, 2012)

Physical: I’m 6’’5 and 98kgs. So tall lean and has muscle I have my black belt in karate and also a tai boxer. I also hunt and shoot guns all weekend and fight in a medieval re-enactment group.

Education: I didn’t get through high school (coz I got kicked out not coz of a lack of smarts) but I work in the Australian tax office and you have to be at least half smart to deal with all the numbers.

Personality: I like to laugh and have fun and go in to things pretty gung ho.

I don’t know maybe a lancer coz of my size or a great swordsmen.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Physical - 5'10", had an average to going on musclar build -- ever since work slowed down I've gained more weight than I'd perfer, but its slowly burning away in the summer sun.

Education - High School Diploma only. I personally feel I'd have done well in college if not for circmstances. Currently an inspector in the construction industry, working my way towards NDT testing.

Personality - Smartass who doesn't quite know when enough is enough. I was once very loyal to family until they ruined that, then I became very selfish towards them. Still am loyal to wife, her family, my father. Like every young person I go through bouts of anti-social attitudes, and sometimes get annoyed easily. On the up and up though, I tend to be a pretty good person to be around ... at first. 


I'd probably be a Bretonnian Knight (the lower ranking ones) or one of those filthy Men-At-Arms.


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

Physical: Shorter than most people I know, but still within average height, strong enough to get the job done, semi athletic, can run a short distance and still hit the broadside of a barn. 

Education: Some, got the necessaries out of the way, and attended very little college, read daily, have good knowledge on history. 

Personality: Work well with a team but can work alone if needed, I will work any job required and love to make money, easy to get along with, but will do what I need to do to get the job done. Love to hunt, track, and find things hidden. And I do have a religious side to me. 

I would find myself being either a Mercenary fighting others wars or going to distant lands like Lustria trying to find some gold and adventure. Or a warrior priest keeping the name of Sigmar in the hearts of my men.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Physical: 5'9", 215 lb with no real muscle deffinition to speak of. 
Health: Eyesight and hearing are on their way out and taking my knees with them. 
Education: AA in IT, several IT certs, nothing I care about, plenty of leadership experience witht he military, gods take them
Personality: Dark brooding one minute Excessively friendly and chatty the next. Hate prety much everything but mostly church and kids (have 4 of my own)

I figure I'm most suited to a herrald of Nurgle, He's blessed me enough already and it's only getting better with time. Otherwise a warmachine crew leader with the Empire. Just something about them that I like.


----------



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

Physical: Average height, decent muscle definition, riding on being underweight
Education: Striding through high school with a 3.49 GPA and 27 ACT score, so above average intelligence. Aiming to be a teacher.
Personality: Pretty outgoing and adventurous, but I don't have a problem undermining idiots to get where I need to be. I protect what matters to me and what matters to others if they impact me.

Who would I be? Probably a Dark Elf noble, just because I'm not afraid to do what I must to get from point A to point B!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

A dragon. Suck it.

jk. Here's my post from... a year ago? more? I dont know. This is the real one...


JAMOB said:


> Tall, athletic/slim. Brownish hair, blue eyes, i love being casual. Wear bracelets and stuff, and a necklace. Somewhat strong, but not jacked. Trained in martial arts, black belt. Very good with bow/arrow(for real, im serious). Love video games on PC, other systems cost too much. i already have a computer... Very geeky, somewhat nerdy, very friendly, solid student, very theatrical, very practical, a boy scout, outdoorsy, play ultimate frisbee, soccer, and do plays. And i sing.
> 
> i dont know... maybe an elf? Probably wood elf (outdoorsy, archery, tall), or maybe a technician for the dwarves? Making awesome cannons and stuff. I dont know... it would be interesting. Elf archer or dwarf mechanic. pick one
> 
> yeah probably elf... cuz im tall. an elf who makes cannons? what? lol


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

I am not the tallest of people, I am a bit vindictive, have bouts of paranoia, a bit sadistic and I can get into "I hate people" moods occasionally.

So I suppose I would be a Skaven.

:biggrin:


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Physical: chubby but stronger than an average person
Education: High school (still going) though i do have an iq of 112
Personality: Always looking for somone to fight wether its in a game, 40k/wfb, wrestling (not the WWe shit), laser tag/paintball, chess. but i only really speak when i think my input is neccessary, (online though i never shut up) 

i would have to be an ork warboss, or a goblin warboss


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Phsyical: about six two with a slight beer belly.

Education: Finished high school and two years of vo for computer promgramming so somewhat msart.

Personality: Asshole, Protects those close to me but couldn't care less what happens to a stranger, Would rather get not do anything and get paid than tire myself out for the same waqge.

Mercenary most definately.


----------



## NecronTroy (Aug 14, 2012)

Physical: 6'0 195 Pounds above average muscle tone (Norweigan) played alot of high level sports

Education: Highschool, cannot decide what to do for post secondary more of a drifter of jobs doing things from landscaping to sales rep, kitchen cook to forklift operator. 

Personality: Super friendly, I like to make everyone feel important or make there day better, great leader, often lead my squad in airsoft and just overall descision maker of my circle of friends. Can be stubborn but can back down. I like to appeal to all types of people meaning im very diverse in intrests.

I would see myself as a temple guard or maybe a lower ranked unit leader.


----------



## The Dog Boy (Oct 6, 2011)

I would probably be a farmer or laborer. Eventually I would be run over by a nobleman's horse and suffer a compound leg fracture and concussion. Leg broken, I wouldn't be able to work. Soon it would get infected and I would then contract a Skaven-engineered plague and die only to be resurrected by a Vampire Count and forced to serve as a zombie.


----------



## adadrian (Aug 27, 2012)

Dwarf warrior, hold grudges beer belly bearded and loves a drink of ale


----------



## Galloglasses (Sep 15, 2011)

Physical: Tall Rugby players build but fat and suffering from a lack of exercise. In short, powerfully built but haven't exploited my body's full potential
education: University Level Legally educated
Personality: Procrastinating, Aggressive, quiet and cerebral

Depending on circumstances I could be anything from a Underperforming man at arms, to a low level parish priest of sigmar to a court steward or whatever passes for an Old World judge.


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

...an Irongut... 


well at least a small Irongut


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

Probably a Hand Gunner. I guess if I was ambitious, I would probably be a cannon crew or Engineer.


----------



## Noise Marine (Dec 18, 2012)

Physical: 5'10", 178 lbs., athletic, well muscled, above average strength and endurance, excellent eyesight.

Education: Highschool diploma, average grades as I never cared for it much.

Personality: Ill tempered, gloomy, lazy at times, and a low tolerance for others, though I try to be a good person. I give people what I think they deserve. 

I'd probably be some sort of human mercenary, perhaps a bard or a Slayer's rememberer.


----------



## TraitorsHand (Sep 19, 2010)

*Physical:* Tall (6'6 or 198 cm), long unruly beard, long straight brown (with blond sun-bleached highlights) hair, and broad. 

*Education:* High School grad and current college undergraduate. 

*Personality:* High curiosity,Tendency to brood, easily amused, unforgiving, 'small' superiority complex including the ego that naturally comes along with it, knack for reading people and enjoyment in saying various things to see how they react, and to top it off a rather long 'fuse' but a few odd things can drive me into blinding rage such as someone talking smack over text messages. 

*Result:* I would most likely be a Norsecan. Going by my size I would probably be a Marauder, going by my tendency to look down on others, my natural curiosity, and ability to read people I would be a follower of Tzeentch. I would eventually become a Chaos Warrior, but would most likely die in some large engagement deep within the chaos waste lost and forgotten by the world... Oh well. It was a good life.


----------



## Blak (May 4, 2013)

Physical: Tall, 6' 3". Quite broad chested. Above average strength.

Education: A-Level education, moving on to engineering course in university.

Personality: Direct way of thinking, but likes to get facts straight before starting to think. Rather crude sense of humour. Can be quick to anger.

Result: I think one of the more cunnin' end of the cunnin'-to-killy spectrum high level orks occupy. The guy who actually knows where the Waaagh! should actually be going and where the good stuff to smash is. Not quite as killy as the other orks, but content in the fact that I'm basically directing the whole thing. Would probably die with the rest of the Waaagh! when it all reached its natural course.


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

Physical: Shortish, 5'6. Good balance with some broadness; I box/fight.

Education: Post University studies, graduated with honours.

Personality: Tutors describe me as warm and witty but my friends know I can go off on rants about injustice and politics. Plus, I'm a perfectionist to a fault and demand the best and take a hard line on laziness - that's my job as well - so I think I'd be some sort of military commander in the Empire, though depending on the situation, I'd possibly end up selling my soul to Tzeentch and think I'm doing the right thing. Death or glory boys, death or glory.


----------



## Armyghy (May 13, 2011)

Physicality: 6'2 210 lbs, weight lifter, United States Army vet. Sweet red beard.

Education: Honor graduate from Ft Huachuca School of Military Intelligence, currently attending college for my degree.

Personality: Chivalrous, of good mirth and melancholy, loves a good joke, hates criminal scum and our broken justice system. Committed to what I'm passionate about, could care less about all else.

Right now, I see myself as a Bretonian Questing Knight. When I graduate, I upgrade to Grail Knight  That or Dwarf Thane.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Considering my size/intelligence/etc, I'd either be an elven mage of some kind or a Skaven Grey Seer.


Considering my humbleness, more likely I'd be the Grey Seer. Or a Dark Elf.


----------



## Kolsveinn (Jul 17, 2013)

Physicality - 5'10, Weightlifter's physique, long hair and a beard.

Irritable, anti-social, nationalistic, religious, puritanical, violent.

Who I'd like to be: A Norse marauder.

Who I'd end up as: A farmer from Middenland.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Physical: A bit below average male height, rather slim, lean, physical fairly strong.

Education: Two art degrees, basic level US Associates and a second: Bachelors of Fine Art from a University

Personality: Socially outgoing but generally rather serious, I don't smile or laugh much, but I consider myself friendly. Incredibly vindictive, I hold grudges for years (one currently going on over a decade now), I believe in revenge, but also I am scrupulous, I hate my job, it's menial and I am above it, yet I do it well, and with a smile, and have for 8 years.

Of the roles I am familiar with, I consider myself a Dwarf Hammerer, walk tall, carry a big stick, don't forget who your enemies are, and smash them before they can wrong someone else, and defend what's right and those you care about.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

family believes in government service. So thats a good question. I might have been that idiot who could have been an officer but decided to join the militia or spearmen in the Empire, just like I joined the Marines' enlisted thinking it was going to help college. lol


----------

